# Craigslist FTW!!! (Axe-Fx content! <3)



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I had to head up to PA for a family party this weekend so of course I had to browse the local craigslist and came across this little jewel!  Axe-Fx Ultra for $1500!!! What? That's not all?! He said if it sold before Sunday he would include a Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro ($400) for free!  That's $2400 worth of gear for $1500, not too shabby!  Bonus? He lives literally about 3-5 minutes away from my parents' house so I knew exactly where he lived!   Just picked it up this morning and he had all the manuals and whatnot as well as a backup DVD of the original firmware before he updated it and a bunch of extra user patches!  I was afraid it was either a scam or it was going to be stolen but since he had all the original paperwork I don't know too many thieves that have all the paperwork for EVERYTHING and leave the plastic on the items as well (GCP still has the plastic protection cover on there ).  Good deal to say the least, I sold my Standard for $1350 so for $150 more I ended up with an Ultra AND the ground control pro unit! 







  


Now... question - has anyone on here used the GCP with the Axe-Fx? I'd love to get some help on how to use the two together and will more than likely post on the Axe-Fx forum but it would be great it someone on here could give me some info on how to use them together if possible.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm using a GCP with the Axe (and fuck you for scoring such a sick deal) and I found this video pretty helpful. I just reset mine back to factory defaults and used that video.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm using a GCP with the Axe (and fuck you for scoring such a sick deal) and I found this video pretty helpful. I just reset mine back to factory defaults and used that video.



Awesome, that's exactly what I was hoping for, thanks JJ!  It's funny, the guy said he got a few tire-kickers before he got my email (and there were 15 other seemingly-legit folks behind me in line! ) who were waffling based on condition... uhh... it's an Ultra AND a GCP for $1500!!!


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome score. I've had my axe for about a month now and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Awesome, that's exactly what I was hoping for, thanks JJ!  It's funny, the guy said he got a few tire-kickers before he got my email (and there were 15 other seemingly-legit folks behind me in line! ) who were waffling based on condition... uhh... it's an Ultra AND a GCP for $1500!!!



Yeah man, that deal is a no brainer. I would have bought it just to flip it.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 14, 2009)

Epic deal dude. If i had saw that i would have scooped it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah man, that deal is a no brainer. I would have bought it just to flip it.



Normally I would too!  However, I did love my Axe when I had one (well this technically makes Axe-Fx # 3 for Matt ) so I'll be selling my G-Major and letting this replace it both for effects and recording/messing around through the monitors as well.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Rotatous (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 14, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Normally I would too!  However, I did love my Axe when I had one (well this technically makes Axe-Fx # 3 for Matt ) so I'll be selling my G-Major and letting this replace it both for effects and recording/messing around through the monitors as well.



I've heard of issues running the Axe with the 4 cable method and having a lot of buzzing due to ground loops (which the ground lift switch didn't cure). One solution I heard was to snip the ground wire in your cable on one end. Just keep it in mind if you have any issues. Don't know why this would work vs using the ground lift switch


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats incredibly sick


----------



## yacker (Aug 14, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Dibs?



Two weeks from now there will be a thread stating that it's yours.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats a score..
Never in a million years would there be a deal that that here.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome -CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 14, 2009)

For anyone anywhere close, here is a pretty good deal on one in Nashville

Fractal Axe-FX (Amp Modeler Effects)


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats man, glad to see this worked out for you 



HAUCH said:


> I dunno, it's gonna be a seriously sick rig with Matt already having the Uber Uber. I just hope he likes the Uber way more and kicks down the Fractal.



Too late, the uber uber is mine, I'm picking it up on the 29th because I don't have time to do the drive before then  Unless it has radio interference issues at my place it is unlikely to leave again


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats a sick deal dude


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on new stuff  and a good deal



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've heard of issues running the Axe with the 4 cable method and having a lot of buzzing due to ground loops (which the ground lift switch didn't cure). One solution I heard was to snip the ground wire in your cable on one end. Just keep it in mind if you have any issues. Don't know why this would work vs using the ground lift switch



this may be either here or there, but when I still had my Gsystem, which was run 4 cable method, I had ground loop problems. The problem persisted with high quality cables and iso tabs and everything else I tried. So I began trying various hum destroyer devices. I tried 3 or 4 different ones, some of them even made the problem worse. Eventually I picked up the Ebtech hum eliminator, and problem was solved, with pretty much no effect on toanz.

just thought I'd share...congrats


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 14, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Awesome score.



this


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Feck!
> 
> Well, one of these days I'm gonna snag an Ultra...Just a matter of time till people start selling them for a good price.



Oh give it time, Matt will sell this


----------



## thadood (Aug 14, 2009)

You lucky son of a bitch...

Congrats!


----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2009)




----------

